# Apple Cider Vinegar Dosage?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

A medium - large dog it should get 1 tbsp per 50 lbs. per day. You can put it in the water if they will drink it, or dilute it and mix it with their food or some plain yogurt. Feeding apple cider vinegar will make the dogs body more acidic and inhospitable for viruses and bacteria to grow, thus preventing infections. Diluted and sprayed on the dog it can also prevent flea infestations.
ACV does not cause crystals in the urine, and it can be used to treat urinary tract infections. Dogs that have to hold their urine for long periods or don't drink enough water are susceptable to crystal formation as the urine is more concentrated.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

_Moderators: is there any way this could be a Sticky? (I've also posted this info in the Suggestion area of GRF)._

I did a Google search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" (ACV) and the benefits for dogs. There's a lot of info out there, plus much as been posted here on the Golden Retriever Forum about ACV (just do a "Search" on GRF). You're welcome to do your own searching, but I thought I'd post a snippet from one of the links:

1. ACV contains vitamins, minerals, and enzymes important for keeping animals healthy. 

2. ACV neutralizes the acid in dogs and cats. Adding apple cider vinegar to their food will help keep those brown tear stains for forming under their eyes and eliminate the brown patches on your lawn by balancing your pet’s PH. 

3. A solution of half water and half ACV added to the skin after a bath will get rid of fleas. Let the fur air dry and, to be sure fleas don’t return add a table spoon of ACV to their drinking water. (4 to 5 cups of water) Adjust amount of vinegar for small animals. 

4. For itchy skin use a solution of half water and half ACV on your pet’s skin as well as adding it to their drinking water. 

5. For Ringworm, sponge affected areas twice a day with one third water and two thirds ACV. 

6. You can ease the pain of arthritis and stop hot spots by adding ACV to your pet’s drinking water. 

7. Spray your barn with Apple Cider Vinegar to keep flies away. Also, sprayed on farm animals to keep flies, and other pests away.

8. A bit of vinegar in their food or drinking water will keep kidney stones from forming especially in cats. 

9. Spray ACV to horses hooves to dry up thrush. 

10. Spray your pet’s bed and bedding with ACV every few days to keep fleas from moving in and to keep it smelling nice. 

Your pet depends on you for it’s well being so it is important to remember that small animals such as birds, cats, and small dogs need a lot less ACV than larger animals. Adjust the dose according to your pet’s size and work them up slowly to the recommended dose. If you are not sure how much ACV to use talk to your animal health professional.


----------



## mrsg (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a 70 lb retriever mix that developed a UTI. The first time we treated with an antibiotic only for it to return after a week. So I am trying the Organic ACV. How many times a day should I administer the 1TBS? and for how many days? Thanks for your help. I am trying to avoid another costly visit to the vet!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is another article which may be helpful:

Apple Cider Vinegar: A Holistic Remedy for Dogs | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

mrsg said:


> I have a 70 lb retriever mix that developed a UTI. The first time we treated with an antibiotic only for it to return after a week. So I am trying the Organic ACV. How many times a day should I administer the 1TBS? and for how many days? Thanks for your help. I am trying to avoid another costly visit to the vet!


You can add a tablespoon to his water each time you refill the bowl. If he doesn't drink the water with the ACV, mix 1 tablespoon into his food each time you feed him. Continue using the ACV even after he's cured. 

Also check out the pet section on earthclinic.com. Look thru the "Ailments" section for UTI and read more about how helpful ACV is. 

Make sure you only use the organic ACV, the one that starts with "Br".


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*To a GRF moderator-please delete the link in this post*



Wendy427 said:


> _Moderators: is there any way this could be a Sticky? (I've also posted this info in the Suggestion area of GRF)._
> 
> I did a Google search for "Apple Cider Vinegar" (ACV) and the benefits for dogs. There's a lot of info out there, plus much as been posted here on the Golden Retriever Forum about ACV (just do a "Search" on GRF). You're welcome to do your own searching, but I thought I'd post a snippet from one of the links:
> 
> ...


Can a mod please delete the above link? Just noticed it's broken. Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wendy427 said:


> Can a mod please delete the above link? Just noticed it's broken. Thanks!



I removed the link in your original post since it's no longer valid. 

Here is info from Bragg's website for using OACV for pets-


Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------

